# Karel Ancerl



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

I have spent the last 2 weeks listening to Supraphon’s edition of Ancerl recordings (Gold). I always knew he was good but actually they are outstanding, all of them. Fabulously articulated, very strong sense of rhythm (quality you don’t come across often anymore), great sound from Czech Phil (plucky woodwind makes you smile). They are all reference recordings, in my book. Any views? The only good, but not great recordings are the Beethoven 1+5, which makes you think that the German repertoire is less of a ‘thing’ for the Czechs , but then you realise that they under Kletzki set down an absolute Beethoven benchmark. Any views?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the Karel Ancerl Fan Club!

I don't think I have any indifferent recordings from him, and far too many excellent ones. Wouldn't know where to start on that, Martinu? Dvorak? Prokofiev? Mahler? 

I don't think it's right to suggest that German repertoire isn't a huge thing for the Czechs, or indeed for Ancerl. Unless you're going to make the "Mahler was Czech" argument?  Just look at Bělohlávek's Brahms, Talich's Mozart, Kubelik's everything. Indeed, Paul Kletzki - a Pole - conducted that superb Beethoven cycle with Ancerl's Czech Philharmonic. Ancerl's Brahms is pretty good too, btw!

For a bit of a surprise, try Ancerl in Stravinsky. Right up his street! Much of his rhythm that you mention reflects on his background in avant-garde Music Hall (Werich & Voskovec's Osvobozene Divadlo)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

That Supraphon Gold Collection is superb


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have some of his Janacek, Martinu, Stravinsky. There is a great version of Berg's violin concerto with him and Josef Suk.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> .... Unless you're going to make the "Mahler was Czech" argument?  ...


My interest in Ančerl lies mainly with his Martinů, but his Mahler 9 is a classy, magnificent reading!

I used to work with a Czech who settled in the UK. He did insist that Mahler was Czech. Not Austrian, not Bohemian, but Czech!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

My favorite recording of Ancerl’s is the Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ancerl is one conductor who is consistently interesting.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Ancerl is one conductor who is consistently interesting.


I've been listening to several of the old guard conductors lately and I enjoy Ancerl, Klemperer, Munch, and Monteux.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Kiki said:


> My interest in Ančerl lies mainly with his Martinů, but his Mahler 9 is a classy, magnificent reading!
> 
> I used to work with a Czech who settled in the UK. He did insist that Mahler was Czech. Not Austrian, not Bohemian, but Czech!


I know many Czechs and I do not know a single one who whould think that Mahler was Czech. He was an Austrian Jew born in Jihlava (a city in Czech Republic I know relatively well). Even if you look at the Czech wikipedia about Mahler, they write that he was an austrian composer ("rakouský skladatel")
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Mahler


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

In the last year I've become a big admirer of Ancerl and collected a number of the Gold series. His Martinu readings are splendid, but I'm also very intrigued by his recordings of more obscure 20th century composers. "Seven Reliefs" by Jarmil Burhauser, Symphony No. 2 by Vaclav Donias, "Mystery of Time" by Kabelac and Bassoon Concerto by Jiri Pauer are all fascinating compositions.

One of the Gold series is a 4-disc box set packed full of obscure orchestral works, many of which are interesting and worthy of discovery. The use of the word "Gold" in marketing this series is very apt, as I feel very much like a prospector as I pan through these releases, striking more than a few gold nuggets along the way.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ I'm not sure how good some of these pieces are in the grand scheme of things, but the obscure works I have under Ancerl and enjoy would have to include the large-scale Czech Requiem and another choral work by Ladislav Vycpálek. Both very enjoyable works.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Great conductor. His 1957 recording of Shostakovich's Symphony No 7 with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra is highly recommended. His Smetana, Martinu, Stravinsky and Mahler are also top drawer.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

His Suk recording (of the Asreal Symphony), just released, is definitely work looking into. YouTube also has him performing this work with the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ You beat me to it by four minutes!! I reckon Kubelík reigns supreme in this work, but Ancerl runs him close. Of the major Czech composers, Suk may have been a lower priority for Ancerl, but I don't think this matters.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Is it possible to buy the entire Gold Series in one large box set?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^^ No. Supraphon aren't that hot on big boxes. 

That said, they have released a lot of back catalogue as download only now. Tons and tons of stuff unreleased, alas, st the same time.....


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Regrettably though, it seems Supraphon, along with Taylor Swift and others, fell out with Spotify - so, no Ancerl there. One of the consistently beautiful things about Ancerl is that “he knows how it goes”. You can live in your own little bubble not care too much for say Prokofiev 1st, Janacek Glagolitic, Stravinsky Psaums + Mass, Dvorak Violin etc and then you hear Ancerl only to realise that you never really knew how great this music is. Of course, he had a fabulous instrument, great engineers (Sip / Burda are equivalents of Legge, Culshaw), not to mention the unfailing Veselka, in charge of an always very expressive choral contribution.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

His recordings almost always go to the top of my list for the works he is playing and often stand between me and alternative versions! His Martinu, Janacek, Stravinsky, Shostakovich and others are as great as those composers get (very great indeed in my book). His Suk and Dvorak are among the best. I have often wondered how he was with Beethoven and Brahms.


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

While Ancerl in my books is up there with the very best (Beecham, Klemperer, Toscanini), I can’t quite figure out if it’s him all the time or the instrument he was playing which makes these recordings so revelatory. On the one hand, I care much less for his efforts with say the Vienna Symphony, on the other hand Chalabala, Sejna, Kletzki, Matacic, Krumbholc, Smetacek often climbed equal heights with this orchestra, in this venue, with that choir director, under those recording engineers. Man, band, venue, engineers, or something in the water?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

His *Brahms First Symphony* and *Dvorak Violin Concerto*, with Suk, were always my favorite versions of each piece. He made a wonderful recording of an largely unknown piece. Miloslav *Kabelac's Fifth Symphony*, I always enjoyed. It is a Mahler-like landscape that features a wordless soprano, something akin to a concerto for orchestra and voice.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> His Suk recording (of the Asreal Symphony), just released, is definitely work looking into. YouTube also has him performing this work with the Cleveland Orchestra.


should be worth looking into.


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello, Orfeo. As much as I’m an Ancerl fan I always thought something was lost without the Czech Phil. For example, Dvorak 9 with Vienna Symphony, dull compared to the Supraphon (what happened to that lovely lilt in the Scherzo?). How does the German band measure in Asrael?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite recording by Ancerl: Smetana's Ma Vlast.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> My favorite recording by Ancerl: Smetana's Ma Vlast.


Same here. There's also an excellent broadcast of Ancerl conductging the work with the BSO at Tanglewood in 1969, including an impromptu thunderstorm.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hermastersvoice said:


> Hello, Orfeo. As much as I'm an Ancerl fan I always thought something was lost without the Czech Phil. For example, Dvorak 9 with Vienna Symphony, dull compared to the Supraphon (what happened to that lovely lilt in the Scherzo?). How does the German band measure in Asrael?


Hey Hermastersvoice.

I tend to agree: there was always that special relationship Ancerl had with the Czech Philharmonic, which are reflected unmistakably in their recordings. But in Asrael, Ancerl's German orchestra (Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden) steps up very nicely. It's a must get as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Wkasimer and Brahmsian colours, i wonder what the Czech Phil adds to this equation? Is Ancerl as revelatory with other bands, do you think? Also, what are the features of Ancerl’s Ma Vlast that makes it your preferred choice?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> Is it possible to buy the entire Gold Series in one large box set?


Yes. If you purchase it off someone who has had the opportunity to collect the entire 43 volume series. I count myself as fortunate for being one of those who has this complete series. (All 43 volumes sit on the top left of one of my CD shelves, followed by the 17 discs in the Supraphon Vaclav Talich "Special Edition" collection.) As I treasure this set I'm not yet ready to part with it, even in my present state of downsizing. That set remains to me akin to the famous gun belonging to Charlton Heston. I'm not likely to give it up without a struggle.

There are so many great recordings here. And though nearly every one of the great masters is represented in the collection, I'm especially fond of those rarer works which are likely not to be found elsewhere. Consider just volume 43, the final 4-disc box set with recordings of major pieces by Ilya Hurnik, Vaclav Dobias, Jan Kapr, Julius Kalas, Viktor Kalabis, Jan Seidel, Ivan Jirko, Petr Eben, and Pavel Borkovec. Interestingly enough, this 4-CD box set opens (on disc 1) with Benjamin Britten's "The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra".

A lot of great music making. But the disc I've probably listened to most of all is volume 41 which features the Symphony No.2 in G Major by Jan Hanus, a work I've come to cherish. (And if you admire Hanus's second symphony, know that his _Salt is Better Than Gold_ Ballet Suite (vol. 43) and Symphony Concertante for Organ, Harp, Timpani and Strings (Vol.11) are also in this collection.)

So, with the Ancerl Gold Edition you get a veritable encyclopedia of great music, with generally good sound and often great sound, that will serve you for years to come. You can find a listing of the albums on Wikipedia, or below:

Ančerl Gold 1: Bedřich Smetana - Má vlast (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3661-2 011
Ančerl Gold 2: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "From The New World", In the Nature Realms, Othello Overture (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3662-2 011
Ančerl Gold 3: Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Bruch, Berg - Concertos for violin and orchestra (Josef Suk, Czech Philharmonic), SU 3663-2 011
Ančerl Gold 4: Mussorgsky / Borodin / Rimski-Korsakov - Pictures At An Exhibition, Night on Bald Mountain / In the Steppes of Central Asia / Capriccio Espagnol, SU 3664-2 011
Ančerl Gold 5: Stravinsky - Petrouchka, The Rite of Spring (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3665-2 011
Ančerl Gold 6: Mahler / Strauss - Symphony No.1 / Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3666-2 011
Ančerl Gold 7: Janáček - Glagolitic Mass, Taras Bulba (Czech Philharmonic and choir, soloists), SU 3667-2 911
Ančerl Gold 8: Antonín Dvořák / Josef Suk - Concerto and Romance for violin and orchestra / Phantasy for violin and orchestra (C.P.Orchestra, J.Suk-violin), SU 3668-2 011
Ančerl Gold 9 Brahms, J./Beethoven, L.v. Symfonie č. 1 c moll - Symfonie č. 1 C dur/ČF/SU 3669-2 011
Ančerl Gold 10 Prokofiev, S. Symfonie č. 1 D dur, Koncerty pro klavír a orchestr č. 1 a 2 /S.Richter, FOK/D.Baloghová, ČF/SU 3670-2 011
Ančerl Gold 11 Miloslav Kabeláč / Jan Hanuš. Mysterium času - Hamletovská improvizace - Koncertantní symfonie /ČF/K.Ančerl SU 3671-2 011
Ančerl Gold 12 Martinů, B. Koncert pro klavír a orchestr č. 3, Kytice /J.Páleníček, L.Domanínská, S.Červená, ...PFS/J.Kühn, KDS/ČF/SU 3672-2 901
Ančerl Gold 13 Dvořák - Requiem (Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir and soloists, 2 CD, SU 3673-2 212
Ančerl Gold 14 Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex, Žalmová symfonie /PFS/J.Veselka /ČF/SU 3674-2 211
Ančerl Gold 15 Brahms, J. Koncert pro klavír d moll, Tragická předehra /E.Then-Bergh/ČF/SU 3675-2 001
Ančerl Gold 16 Prokofjev, S. Romeo a Julie, Péťa a vlk /E.Shilling /ČF/SU 3676-2 011
Ančerl Gold 17 Ravel, M. /Lalo, E./Hartmann, K.A. Tzigane-Španělská symfonie-Smuteční koncert /I.Haendelová, A.Gertler /ČF/SU 3677-2 011
Ančerl Gold 18 Mozart, W.A./Voříšek, J.H.V. Koncerty - Symfonie D dur /ČF/SU 3678-2 001
Ančerl Gold 19 Dvořák, A. Symfonie č. 6 D dur, Můj domov, Husitská, Karneval /ČF/SU 3679-2 011
Ančerl Gold 20 Tchaikovsky. Koncert pro klavír a orch. b moll, Italské capriccio, Slavnostní předehra /S.Richter/ČF/SU 3680-2 001
Ančerl Gold 21 Ladislav Vycpálek, Czech Requiem. Otmar Mácha Variations on a Theme and on the Death of Jan Rychlík / M.Řeháková, M.Mrázová, T.Šrubař/ČF/K.Ančerl, 2 CD, SU 3681-2 212
Ančerl Gold 22 Bartók, B. Koncerty pro housle a orchestr /A.Gertler, E.Bernáthová/ČF/SU 3682-2 011
Ančerl Gold 23 Shostakovich. Symfonie č. 7 Leningradská/ČF/SU 3683-2 001
Ančerl Gold 24 Janáček, L./Martinů, B. Sinfonietta - Fresky Piera della Francesca, Paraboly / ČF/SU 3684-2 011
Ančerl Gold 25 Beethoven, L.van Symfonie č. 5, Koncert pro klavír a orch.č.4, Romance pro housle a orch. č. 2 /J.Páleníček, D.Oistrach/ČF/SU 3685-2 001
Ančerl Gold 26 Bartók, B. Koncert pro orch., Koncert pro violu a orch. /J.Karlovský/ČF/SU 3686-2 011
Ančerl Gold 27 Bloch, E. Šelomo / Schumann, R. Koncert pro violocello a orch. / Respighi, O. Adagio con variazioni /A.Navarra/ČF/SU 3687-2 011
Ančerl Gold 28 Novák, V. V Tatrách / Slavický, K. Moravské taneční fantazie, Rapsodické variace /ČF/SU 3688-2 001
Ančerl Gold 29 Předehry - Mozart / Beethoven / Wagner / Smetana / Glinka / Berlioz / Rossini / Shostakovich / Weber /ČF/SU 3689-2 011
Ančerl Gold 30 Hindemith, P. Koncert pro housle a orchestr, Koncert pro violoncello a orchestr / Bořkovec, P. Koncert pro klavír a orchestr č. 2 /A.Gertler, P.Tortelier, A.Jemelík/ČF/SU 3690-2 011
Ančerl Gold 31 Brahms, J. Dvojkoncert a moll, op. 102, Symfonie č. 2 /J.Suk, A.Navarra, ČF/SU 3691-2 011
Ančerl Gold 32 Stravinsky. Svatba (Les Noces), Kantáta, Mše /PFS, J.Veselka, ČF/SU 3692-2 211
Ančerl Gold 33 Mahler, G. Symfonie č. 9 D dur /ČF/SU 3693-2 011
Ančerl Gold 34 Martinů, B. Symfonie č. 5 a 6 (Symf. fantazie), Památník Lidicím /ČF/SU 3694-2 001
Ančerl Gold 35 Vycpálek, L. Kantáta o posledních věcech člověka, Ostrčil, O. Suita c moll /sólisté, PFS, P.Kühn /ČF/SU 3695-2 901
Ančerl Gold 36 Prokofjev, S. Alexandr Něvský. Kantáta, Symfonie - koncert pro violoncello a orch. /V.Soukupová, A.Navarra, PFS, J.Veselka/ČF/SU 3696-2 911
Ančerl Gold 37 Krejčí, I. Serenáda, Symfonie č. 2 /Pauer, J. Koncert pro ***** /K.Bidlo, ČF/SU 3697-2 001
Ančerl Gold 38 Mozart, W.A. Koncerty pro klavír K. 488, K. 271, lesní roh K. 447 /H.Czerny-Stefanska, H.Steurer, M.Štefek/ČF/SU 3698-2 001
Ančerl Gold 39 Shostakovich. Symfonie č. 1 a 5 /ČF/SU 3699-2 011
Ančerl Gold 40 Jarmil Burghauser. Sedm reliéfů / Dobiáš, V. Symfonie č. 2 / ČF/SU 3700-2 011
Ančerl Gold 41 Hanuš. Sůl nad zlato, Symfonie č. 2 /ČF/SU 3701-2 001
Ančerl Gold 42 Liszt, F Preludia / Bárta, L Koncert pro violu / Shostakovich, D. Koncert pro violoncello /J.Karlovský, M.Sádlo, ČF/SU 3702-2 011
Ančerl Gold 43 Bořkovec, Britten, Dobiáš, Eben, Hurník, Jirko, Kalabis, Kalaš, Kapr, Seidel (Czech Philharmonic), 4 CD, SU 3944-2 011The Karel Ančerl Gold Edition is the collection of 42 reissued and remastered albums, recorded by Czech conductor Karel Ančerl from 1950 until 1968, when the artist left Czechoslovakia in the wake of the Soviet invasion. The CDs were released by the Supraphon label between 2002 and 2005.[1] 
In 2006, this set was awarded the most prestigious prize by Grand Prix du Disque de l'Académie de Charles Cros due to the exceptional artistic and technical level of the classical music recordings. After 2005, Supraphon released the last four discs of the collection, linked as no. 43 of the set. 
Ančerl Gold 1: Bedřich Smetana - Má vlast (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3661-2 011
Ančerl Gold 2: Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "From The New World", In the Nature Realms, Othello Overture (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3662-2 011
Ančerl Gold 3: Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Bruch, Berg - Concertos for violin and orchestra (Josef Suk, Czech Philharmonic), SU 3663-2 011
Ančerl Gold 4: Mussorgsky / Borodin / Rimski-Korsakov - Pictures At An Exhibition, Night on Bald Mountain / In the Steppes of Central Asia / Capriccio Espagnol, SU 3664-2 011
Ančerl Gold 5: Stravinsky - Petrouchka, The Rite of Spring (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3665-2 011
Ančerl Gold 6: Mahler / Strauss - Symphony No.1 / Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks (Czech Philharmonic), SU 3666-2 011
Ančerl Gold 7: Janáček - Glagolitic Mass, Taras Bulba (Czech Philharmonic and choir, soloists), SU 3667-2 911
Ančerl Gold 8: Antonín Dvořák / Josef Suk - Concerto and Romance for violin and orchestra / Phantasy for violin and orchestra (C.P.Orchestra, J.Suk-violin), SU 3668-2 011
Ančerl Gold 9 Brahms, J./Beethoven, L.v. Symfonie č. 1 c moll - Symfonie č. 1 C dur/ČF/SU 3669-2 011
Ančerl Gold 10 Prokofiev, S. Symfonie č. 1 D dur, Koncerty pro klavír a orchestr č. 1 a 2 /S.Richter, FOK/D.Baloghová, ČF/SU 3670-2 011
Ančerl Gold 11 Miloslav Kabeláč / Jan Hanuš. Mysterium času - Hamletovská improvizace - Koncertantní symfonie /ČF/K.Ančerl SU 3671-2 011
Ančerl Gold 12 Martinů, B. Koncert pro klavír a orchestr č. 3, Kytice /J.Páleníček, L.Domanínská, S.Červená, ...PFS/J.Kühn, KDS/ČF/SU 3672-2 901
Ančerl Gold 13 Dvořák - Requiem (Czech Philharmonic, Prague Philharmonic Choir and soloists, 2 CD, SU 3673-2 212
Ančerl Gold 14 Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex, Žalmová symfonie /PFS/J.Veselka /ČF/SU 3674-2 211
Ančerl Gold 15 Brahms, J. Koncert pro klavír d moll, Tragická předehra /E.Then-Bergh/ČF/SU 3675-2 001
Ančerl Gold 16 Prokofjev, S. Romeo a Julie, Péťa a vlk /E.Shilling /ČF/SU 3676-2 011
Ančerl Gold 17 Ravel, M. /Lalo, E./Hartmann, K.A. Tzigane-Španělská symfonie-Smuteční koncert /I.Haendelová, A.Gertler /ČF/SU 3677-2 011
Ančerl Gold 18 Mozart, W.A./Voříšek, J.H.V. Koncerty - Symfonie D dur /ČF/SU 3678-2 001
Ančerl Gold 19 Dvořák, A. Symfonie č. 6 D dur, Můj domov, Husitská, Karneval /ČF/SU 3679-2 011
Ančerl Gold 20 Tchaikovsky. Koncert pro klavír a orch. b moll, Italské capriccio, Slavnostní předehra /S.Richter/ČF/SU 3680-2 001
Ančerl Gold 21 Ladislav Vycpálek, Czech Requiem. Otmar Mácha Variations on a Theme and on the Death of Jan Rychlík / M.Řeháková, M.Mrázová, T.Šrubař/ČF/K.Ančerl, 2 CD, SU 3681-2 212
Ančerl Gold 22 Bartók, B. Koncerty pro housle a orchestr /A.Gertler, E.Bernáthová/ČF/SU 3682-2 011
Ančerl Gold 23 Shostakovich. Symfonie č. 7 Leningradská/ČF/SU 3683-2 001
Ančerl Gold 24 Janáček, L./Martinů, B. Sinfonietta - Fresky Piera della Francesca, Paraboly / ČF/SU 3684-2 011
Ančerl Gold 25 Beethoven, L.van Symfonie č. 5, Koncert pro klavír a orch.č.4, Romance pro housle a orch. č. 2 /J.Páleníček, D.Oistrach/ČF/SU 3685-2 001
Ančerl Gold 26 Bartók, B. Koncert pro orch., Koncert pro violu a orch. /J.Karlovský/ČF/SU 3686-2 011
Ančerl Gold 27 Bloch, E. Šelomo / Schumann, R. Koncert pro violocello a orch. / Respighi, O. Adagio con variazioni /A.Navarra/ČF/SU 3687-2 011
Ančerl Gold 28 Novák, V. V Tatrách / Slavický, K. Moravské taneční fantazie, Rapsodické variace /ČF/SU 3688-2 001
Ančerl Gold 29 Předehry - Mozart / Beethoven / Wagner / Smetana / Glinka / Berlioz / Rossini / Shostakovich / Weber /ČF/SU 3689-2 011
Ančerl Gold 30 Hindemith, P. Koncert pro housle a orchestr, Koncert pro violoncello a orchestr / Bořkovec, P. Koncert pro klavír a orchestr č. 2 /A.Gertler, P.Tortelier, A.Jemelík/ČF/SU 3690-2 011
Ančerl Gold 31 Brahms, J. Dvojkoncert a moll, op. 102, Symfonie č. 2 /J.Suk, A.Navarra, ČF/SU 3691-2 011
Ančerl Gold 32 Stravinsky. Svatba (Les Noces), Kantáta, Mše /PFS, J.Veselka, ČF/SU 3692-2 211
Ančerl Gold 33 Mahler, G. Symfonie č. 9 D dur /ČF/SU 3693-2 011
Ančerl Gold 34 Martinů, B. Symfonie č. 5 a 6 (Symf. fantazie), Památník Lidicím /ČF/SU 3694-2 001
Ančerl Gold 35 Vycpálek, L. Kantáta o posledních věcech člověka, Ostrčil, O. Suita c moll /sólisté, PFS, P.Kühn /ČF/SU 3695-2 901
Ančerl Gold 36 Prokofjev, S. Alexandr Něvský. Kantáta, Symfonie - koncert pro violoncello a orch. /V.Soukupová, A.Navarra, PFS, J.Veselka/ČF/SU 3696-2 911
Ančerl Gold 37 Krejčí, I. Serenáda, Symfonie č. 2 /Pauer, J. Koncert pro ***** /K.Bidlo, ČF/SU 3697-2 001
Ančerl Gold 38 Mozart, W.A. Koncerty pro klavír K. 488, K. 271, lesní roh K. 447 /H.Czerny-Stefanska, H.Steurer, M.Štefek/ČF/SU 3698-2 001
Ančerl Gold 39 Shostakovich. Symfonie č. 1 a 5 /ČF/SU 3699-2 011
Ančerl Gold 40 Jarmil Burghauser. Sedm reliéfů / Dobiáš, V. Symfonie č. 2 / ČF/SU 3700-2 011
Ančerl Gold 41 Hanuš. Sůl nad zlato, Symfonie č. 2 /ČF/SU 3701-2 001
Ančerl Gold 42 Liszt, F Preludia / Bárta, L Koncert pro violu / Shostakovich, D. Koncert pro violoncello /J.Karlovský, M.Sádlo, ČF/SU 3702-2 011
Ančerl Gold 43 Bořkovec, Britten, Dobiáš, Eben, Hurník, Jirko, Kalabis, Kalaš, Kapr, Seidel (Czech Philharmonic), 4 CD, SU 3944-2 011









"You can have my gun if you trade me your complete Karel Ancerl Gold Edition CD collection."


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Hermastersvoice said:


> While Ancerl in my books is up there with the very best (Beecham, Klemperer, Toscanini), I can't quite figure out if it's him all the time or the instrument he was playing which makes these recordings so revelatory. On the one hand, I care much less for his efforts with say the Vienna Symphony, on the other hand Chalabala, Sejna, Kletzki, Matacic, Krumbholc, Smetacek often climbed equal heights with this orchestra, in this venue, with that choir director, under those recording engineers. Man, band, venue, engineers, or something in the water?


I've commented elsewhere (a post about Martinu) concerning Ancerl's time with the Toronto Symphony. I was an impressionable teenager with season's tickets, but fifty years later I can still remember those concerts. The Toronto Symphony had never been so good, and they were never to be as good again after Ancerl's passing. I think his strength was in working long term with an orchestra, which is why the recordings with other orchestras that he only knew on a guest conductor basis aren't as inspired. I don't think it was the Czech Philharmonic itself because the older Talich recordings strike me more as authoritative than daring. Ancerl liked to conduct out on a limb, and his orchestras were willing to follow him.


----------

